# Can not start Acer aspire 5315 after Bios reset



## mahindra (Jan 22, 2010)

I was downloading Drivers for a Acer Aspire 5315 in vista and clicked on bios *.exe file and it did not do anything all night, so the next morning i unplugged the power and Battery since noth else would work, like buttons and mouse.
Since then i can not start the Laptop. i tried the reset option in your forum and it did not help. i still can not turn on. Help anybody.
Mahiindra:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would appear to be a BIOS update file. In which case, it may have attempted to flash the BIOS, and it obviously failed. In which case, you will need a new BIOS chip, or have your laptop serviced at a facility that can reflash the existing chip.


----------



## Duttoner (Jan 18, 2011)

GONE IN 60 SECONDS ! - Back in 60Minutes (or less) 









Same/similar problem with sons 3/4 year old..(laptop not child !)

Works with "XP" and "Vista". (for me.. two machines inside 60 minutes!)

So, black n Blue screen of death, HDD wants password ? OK - Reset Bios.

Here my Two versions: A & B.

A) Where NO Access to A.N. Other computer:-
1) Disconnect Mains lead and remove battery.

2) In battery compartment use small flat screwdriver, steel ruler, other item and "short" the terminals.

3) Hold "Power Button" down for 60, yes 60 seconds. (others have tried "Ctrl & Esc" but "Power" option worked fine for me)

4) Insert Power lead (leave battery out at this point)

5) Switch on - WAIT- and WAIT and WAIT, you should here the whirring of HDD....going into action and Old Bios settings being returned to default.

6) Approx 3 (Three) minutes, for me anyway, system restored.

7) Replace battery.

NOW B)

1) If above does not "Fix" and you have access to a.n.other computer....friends, work, other...and a "Flash Drive"
Go to: Acer Europe - Service & Support, Drivers & Utilities, Downloads, Notebook, Aspire 5315

here you will find "Options" of "Driver & Utilities", "Bios & Guides" and then "Tech Documentations".

2) Choose "Bios" option by "Highest Version Number" (Currently 1.43) 
NOTE:- This is a ZIP File - SEE ATTACHMENT

Save this download file to "Desktop" / "Flash Drive". (I will try to add/include this at the end if I can.) Ensure "Flash drive" has been reformatted-"quick" is OK.

3) This is the "Readme txt" from download file UNZipped:

Note:The behavior of BIOS update is changed!!
1) Before BIOS v1.34, system will auto restart again when finish update BIOS.

2) After BIOS v1.40, system will NOT auto restart when finish update BIOS. System will shut down after update BIOS. User need to press power button to reboot system.

3) Update BIOS procedure no change, only the last behavior changed.

[SOP]
1. DOS flash: Please kindly unzip the <ICL50143A.zip> under windows mode and do system reboot to boot to pure Dos mode. Then, clcik "IF50.bat" batch file to update bios under pure Dos mode.

2. Windows flash: Please kindly unzip <ICL50143_Winflash.zip> under windows mode and click "ICL50143.exe" to update bios.

4) Follow 1,2,3, as in "A" above.

5) Insert "Flash Drive"

6)Insert Power lead (leave battery out at this point)

7) Switch on - WAIT- and WAIT and WAIT, you should here the whirring of HDD....going into action and Old Bios settings being returned to default/upgraded.
 
8) Your BIOS should be updated and "Normal Service" resumed.

9) Re- insert Battery.

I am new to this forum and if anyone has any improvements or comments .. I would appreciate them.


Good Luck


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Can you boot to the Bios? If not the Bios is corrupt and will have to be replaced as noted by Dogg.


----------



## colbloggs (Apr 9, 2008)

hi duttoner,i tried both suggestions as i have similar problem,but no luck,i am stuck in a loop of continuously trying to boot, i originally upgraded from bios v1.21 to v1.45,system starts, and i can access bios.i have windows 7 installed.any help appreciated,colbloggs.


----------



## Zty (Jan 17, 2012)

try to remove the cmos battery for like 10 minutes and put it back the try to boot ur system again


----------



## Zty (Jan 17, 2012)

*not powering Acer 5315*

pls i need help with powering problem of Acer 5315,i just want to know how to locat the powering IC


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting in someone else's thread is confusing and makes it difficult to asst you.
All who posted here seeking assistance please start your own thread explaining your problem and include your PC specs listed below.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

